# Lovesick



## veifera

I'm sitting on the plane, about to take off. Going away for a week. First time away from my dog. She's in great hands of my partner at home, but I feel terrible already. 

This sucks!!! :-(

Am I completely obsessed or is this normal?? And how do others deal with it?


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Aw, veifera, it's very sweet and completely normal. I feel the same way when I leave my v's. She will be fine without you but I know you'll miss her.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

PS - Just think of the greeting you're going to get when you get home!


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Yes, I think it's very normal...OK, I'm saying it's normal, only because that is how I feel when I had to leave my pup. Last year, I took a 10 day trip and I told my dad, who was watching him, to send pictures every day!  I called him every day also to check on Oquirrh and I think he started to get a little annoyed. : ;D Like, fandl said, just think about the greeting when you get home! Good luck.


----------



## threefsh

Totally normal! I took a 3 day trip & missed my girl every day. My hubby sent me pics/videos regularly, which really helped.


----------



## Darcy1311

I work full time in a prison but break out every lunch time for an hour just to be with my vizsla....it's real sad but this dog is on my mind most of the day...thats what vizsla's do to you...


----------



## veifera

Darcy, I would have laughed at this a few months ago. But as of now I already called home twice! I'm nuts


----------



## mswhipple

... And I have to tell you, it doesn't get any better! The older I get, the softer I get, and I really can't stand to travel without my dog any more. It makes me sad, so I just don't do it!


----------



## Vida

I've had dogs all my life and happily boarded them in safe hands when I took a holiday. Now I have the vizslas I feel completely differently,I don't enjoy going anywhere I can't take them! Last years holiday I was utterly miserable and i was envious of every dog with owner I saw :'(
What the **** is wrong with me??!
I spend more time with them than my husband or kids,and yet I never get bored of their company. Why are they so addictive??
Vida.


----------



## threefsh

mswhipple said:


> ... And I have to tell you, it doesn't get any better! The older I get, the softer I get, and I really can't stand to travel without my dog any more. It makes me sad, so I just don't do it!


Our next 3 vacations are scheduled specifically so that we can include Riley. My friend invited us on a group trip to Tahoe and booked a cabin that allowed dogs because she knew we would never leave our girl at home!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

We do a lot of dog-friendly trips too (camping, staying at dog-friendly inns etc.) but when we fly somewhere, no dogs. I was in Harbour Island in the Bahamas in March and I was really missing my vizsla-babies. One morning out for a walk on a very lightly populated beach, I saw a vizsla swimming in the water with his family and I was SO ENVIOUS! I had to go meet him. his name was Alfie. My dogs would love that beach! After that I told my husband we need to find a way (lottery?) to get a big sailboat so we can take the dogs when we go on beach vacations


----------



## redrover

Leaving Jasper at a friend's for 5 nights in July while I go to a family reunion in Michigan. It's simply too much, with too many strangers in too small of a space to consider taking him this year (maybe next, though). I'm already anxious about it, and I know he'll be in good hands. I've never had to leave him overnight before--I'm certain I'm going to be a total basket case. It's already hard enough to leave him for the day when I go to work! Pffft.

I already told my friend I expect an update at least twice a day, with pictures. She'll probably never want to dogsit for me again.


----------



## pippa31

My husband and I took a 3 day long weekend to Charleston, SC this past April. It was our first time leaving Pips and I must have called our dog sitter every day to ask about her. 

And when we went out to dinner all we could talk about was Pippa and what was she doing? was she getting enough exercise? was she okay????

Needless to say, all our vacations (camping and a couple of days in a cabin) this summer include her.


----------



## BlueandMac

Thank you all for making me feel "normal" (or at least not alone in my insanity ).

This Vizsla addiction is certainly life altering! ;D


----------



## veifera

I think addiction is exactly the right word. I returned home on Friday and I'm starting to think that I'm the velcro owner! LOL. I can't get enough of my dog.


----------



## petal

Another sufferer here - my dogs are all fine being left but I can't bear it - it's given a whole new slant to the term 'separation anxiety'


----------



## Darcy1311

Just try not to worry about it,I hate leaving Darcy but I have to work and life must carry on.As long as you leave them safe well fed and watered you have to cope with the separation....I always miss Darcy but it makes coming home all the sweeter......just don't let my wife know this..


----------



## Lindsey1420

I had to leave Jack this past weekend. I was trying every way to take him, but there was no way he was going to fit in the corvette ! Left town Friday afternoon for a corvette show that was 4hrs away. I SOOOO did not want to go to!!. I am not a car show person. We left Jack with my sister-in-law who loves Jack. Was a little nervous for the fact it was her son that Jack bit months back. I think I called and text 500 times while I was gone. I think she started to ignore me at times :. But he did GREAT she said. 
I got mad while there because the vet show rules said no dogs allowed. The vet show was held at a golf course. Well while there, I saw 5 different dogs walking around !! 
On the bright said while I was walking around I saw a pic of a V on a lady's pursue. Of course I walked up to her and asked her about it. She had a girl V. Used a pic of her V and had pursue made with the pic on it. Think I talked to her for about an hour!!! LOL.


----------



## Ozkar

I get it...... I am away on a hunting trip for a month with Astro and Zsa Zsa. Poor little Ozkar wasn't allowed to come, as his mum would miss him too much. So instead, I have to miss him that much!  I do miss him dearly. Maybe I should just go steal him back and move interstate!!!


----------



## Hbomb

We have recently got back from a 2 week sailing holiday in Greece. Hercules was left with my sisterinlaw and her viszla Bruno. He had a great time but we missed him! Every time I saw a dog out there I thought of him 

The greeting was disappointing though. H was so exhausted after 2 weeks of charging around with Bruno that all we got was a very half-assed bum wiggle!

The boat's captain and his partner were worse than us though. They had a cat back home in canada called Whiskas. They had actually taped a few whiskers to their photo of their cat to remind them of him!!


----------

